# BIg Cartel Site design Cost



## kedkennels (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm looking for someone to design my theme and site in with Big Cartel. If you can do it or know of someone who can do it let me know

Thanks


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Here is a list of designers that are listed on BigCartel's site that can customize your store for you.

Can you help me with my design? | Big Cartel Help


----------



## thedeadpress (Mar 12, 2009)

its just CSS isn't it?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

vuego100 said:


> its just CSS isn't it?


Yes Bigcartel uses CSS.


----------



## screenprinting (Sep 26, 2010)

I think they use a format similar to another ecommerce platform. I know owner of Corporate Branding inc, and they got some great ecommerce developers Chicago Website Design | Chicago Branding | Chicago Search Engine Optimization | Chicago Direct Mailing | Unique Branding | Unique Branding ideas | Unique Branding Strategies . Al though it is similar to other platform like zazzle, I would recommend custom Magento. If you want an example PM me


----------



## screenprinting (Sep 26, 2010)

you can see format at sacredskincare.com/store


----------

